# Hip Arthroscopy-2nd Request



## mkees (Mar 9, 2009)

I   need help with coding hip arthroscopy, FAI, debridement.

If only the debridement is done through the scope, it would be 29862? and how is arthoscopic femoral neck osteoplasty in the peripheral compartment coded? 29999 with a comparable code as 27179 or 27161?? It doesn't make sense to me to compare an Osteoplasty to an Osteotomy?? How about hip artho labral debridement, microfracture of the acetabulum and pincer debridement?? I think the last two is bundled into the labral debridement?? Also a labral repair, femoral head osteochondroplasty and acetabular osteoplasty-if this is done, it is 29999, not sure what the comparable codes would be??

Thanks!
Michelle


----------



## aprilroc (Apr 7, 2009)

OK this is a tricky one, I have a Dr doing this and this info is from him, Acetabular Labral repair code 29999 which is comparable to 29806, Acetabuloplasty code 29999 comparable to 29826 and then Femoral Osteochondroplasty code 29999 and that is comparable to 27179, I ask for 20% more for the first two because the acetabulum is over twice the size as the shoulder. I have started coding the labral repair as 29862 with 22 modifier and have been getting paid faster. I do not bill the Microfracture seperate. This is a nightmare so good luck.


----------

